# How does she do it?



## mrshaleyberg (Mar 21, 2011)

So, I don't even know how I stumbled upon this woman's website, but I absolutely love her work. What do you think she uses? Natural light? How about her editing style? How she makes the skin so smooth, yet it doesn't look fake. Does anybody know?! 

Check it out! Give me answers! please! 


Munchkins | Mohawks photography, Pittsburgh Childrens Photography


----------



## rateeg (Mar 21, 2011)

Lights.


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Mar 21, 2011)

You think she has flash, or she takes her lights/strobes or whatever she uses outside?


----------



## rateeg (Mar 21, 2011)

all of the above.
from off camera flash, reflectors, diffusers, soft boxes, strobes. 
as i have seen her photos, it's all about lights.

in post processing, gaussian blur in layers is her #1 tool i think on skin.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 21, 2011)

i looked at about 3 images then couldn't take the flash/music anymore.  I would honestly say, take inspiration from it and thats it.  Create your own style of photography.  Don't carbon clone others.  Although I will warn you, if you go "outside the box" and develop a style that is you, you will get mixed emotions.  People will either love it or hate it.  But they will remember it.


----------



## Tiffany Bender (Mar 22, 2011)

I use a reflector no flash. I am natural light exclusively. It is all about the light ; - ) Good luck


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Mar 22, 2011)

I already carry my own style, obviously. As does everybody else. I've had haters and lovers. I think it's just one of those things you know? I'm still a beginner, so I'm sure once I get some more time, and experience under my belt, I'll have something that even I'LL be proud of. I'm never happy with my work! But I do love looking at other peoples work for sure. Definitely inspiration!


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh snap!


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Mar 22, 2011)

Quick question.....I'm in the process of making a website..Should I refrain from putting music on my website? Does that drive people insane? Personally, if it's a genre I like, it doesn't bother me..

Yes? No?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 22, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> Quick question.....I'm in the process of making a website..Should I refrain from putting music on my website? Does that drive people insane? Personally, if it's a genre I like, it doesn't bother me..
> 
> Yes? No?




I hope you have your shield held high... responses are going to fly like arrows now.

See this tragedy of a thread.... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...en-you-enter-website-does-mean-webmaster.html


----------



## Tiffany Bender (Mar 22, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> Quick question.....I'm in the process of making a website..Should I refrain from putting music on my website? Does that drive people insane? Personally, if it's a genre I like, it doesn't bother me..
> 
> Yes? No?


 
Do what you love. I love to view images with music- so therefore I use music when I present my images. I attract clients who also have the same likes as I do, so if they are put off by it then perhaps they are not my target clientele.


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Mar 22, 2011)

ha ha ha ha! NICE! Somebody mentioned putting music on your site shows you're a "noob"..Wouldn't your photos show that? Just sayin..


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 22, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> i looked at about 3 images then couldn't take the flash/music anymore.


 
3..... really?!? 

I closed it the second the "music" started.



RockstarPhotography said:


> Create your own style of photography. Don't carbon clone others. .


 
Wondering how someone does something doesn't necessarily constitute becoming a carbon copy. Besides, knowing how certain effects and lighting are accomplished is half the battle in finding your own style. It's important to ask the "how was it done" question...... especially if the result of the technique is something you want to incorporate into your style.

Side two to this statement.... photography is NOT a new art/science/hobby. It is difficult if not impossible to do something that hasn't been done before. So just go press the shutter button and have a blast.

And to answer the last question from the OP..... if you have music on your site, I will not visit it. Not that anyone will lose sleep from lack of my traffic, I'm just sayin' is all.


----------



## Geaux (Mar 22, 2011)

If you're going to have music, make it an option to turn on and not an option to turn off, if that makes sense.  Meaning, you open the site and have the option to turn it on if you want, not the other way around where I have to search like a mad man to find the "pause" button b/c the music is like scratching nails on a chalkboard 

Personally, I'm not a music person on websites, I usually shut it down before I can get into it.


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not a huge music fan either, and I am guessing probably 70% of us would say nein to music and at least make sure you can turn it off quickly. Loved the site you linked, definitely inspiration worthy. I love stuff like that, sometimes it gives me ideas. And for the record I really liked the music on Chris's site so there are acceptions to even our own personal tastes.


----------



## Tiffany Bender (Mar 22, 2011)

Geaux said:


> If you're going to have music, make it an option to turn on and not an option to turn off, if that makes sense.  Meaning, you open the site and have the option to turn it on if you want, not the other way around where I have to search like a mad man to find the "pause" button b/c the music is like scratching nails on a chalkboard
> 
> Personally, I'm not a music person on websites, I usually shut it down before I can get into it.


Most websites do have a mute button- your computer does as well


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 22, 2011)

Tiffany Bender said:


> Most websites do have a mute button- your computer does as well


 
Most business owners jump through hoops to gain clients rather than expecting their cleints to jump through hoops to comfortably view their website. 

Having music that starts automatically on your site WILL cost you paying clients. Like it or lump it. If you're OK with that, then alrighty.  Knock yourself out.

Its your business, conduct it as you will.  Paying clients are more important to some than others.  Nothing wrong with that mind you, it is what it is.


----------



## Tiffany Bender (Mar 22, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Tiffany Bender said:
> 
> 
> > Most websites do have a mute button- your computer does as well
> ...




I am booked through August with limited fall offerings available. I have found it has not deterred clients. Just my two cents. To each their own I guess.



> [SIZE=-1] *Currently booked through August - not currently booking any further  out. Please check back here to see when we will be booking sessions  again. *[/SIZE]


----------



## punch (Mar 22, 2011)

this thread isn't about music...

personally, as someone interested in mostly outdoor portraits, i'm quite pleased to see those images AND find out what tools you're using to achieve that lighting effect.


----------



## Tiffany Bender (Mar 22, 2011)

punch said:


> this thread isn't about music...
> 
> personally, as someone interested in mostly outdoor portraits, i'm quite pleased to see those images AND find out what tools you're using to achieve that lighting effect.


 
Thank you. Nearly all of my outdoor images are shot using a gold side reflector.

The images in the first set here are all with a gold side reflector. The sun was camera right with my assistant (could be the clients mom) 45 degrees camera left. Hope that helps. I think I have some pull backs...let me see.


Oh, but beware- there is music. So if you are so inclined please hit your mute button prior to opening ; - )

Munchkins and Mohawks Photography | Portraits by Tiffany Amber


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 22, 2011)

DDDAAAANNNNNGGG!!! I just realized that the photog in question has joined us.  I love when that happens!


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol I just clued in that your the tog from the linked site. Need more coffee. Great work, love the use of light. :thumbup:


----------



## punch (Mar 22, 2011)

Tiffany Bender said:


> punch said:
> 
> 
> > this thread isn't about music...
> ...



fantastic.  thank you so much!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 22, 2011)

Tiffany Bender said:


> I am booked through August with limited fall offerings available. I have found it has not deterred clients. Just my two cents. To each their own I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=-1] *Currently booked through August - not currently booking any further  out. Please check back here to see when we will be booking sessions  again. *[/SIZE]


 
Good for you.


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 22, 2011)

Great site I loved her work!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 22, 2011)

Hardrock said:


> Great site I loved her work! She is currently booked through august and requires a $1000 dollar commitment.


 

Which means she not only knows how to photograph, she knows how to conduct business too!


----------



## achua00 (Mar 22, 2011)

@ Tiffany omg, your portraits are just beautiful!!!  Sorry I can't add to the thread but just have to chime in that I think your work is great!!


----------



## vtf (Mar 22, 2011)

Some wonderful shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2011)

Her telephoto zoom has lovely bokeh. In fact the lenses she uses all have good to excellent bokeh, which is absolutely critical when outdoor foliage and shrubbery is the background material--as it is in so,so many of her portrait settings. She is using first-rate optics, first of all. I do not see ANY CA-filled kit lens shots, or any horribly purple/green fringing on out of focus highlights. It looks to me like she's shooting on the all-new Nikkor lenses, which have ED glass, and rich, saturated, lovely color rendering in a "family" style. Second, her processing is very good, very of the moment. It does look as if she uses layers and Gaussian blurring, as well as some eye-pop work much of the time. I'm sure she has some actions she favors. Her lighting is good as well. It looks like she uses flash and reflector fill/scrims quite often. All in all, this looks like old-fashioned, practiced, experienced commercial photography using the best equipment possible.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 22, 2011)

Derrel... get with it dude. She's already joined the convo... LOL


----------



## pony (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the photos are beautiful! And I'm kind of bummed I am no longer in Pittsburgh 
I'm not a fan of music, but I usually have a sleeping baby in my lap when I am internetting so the sound on my computer is generally turned off anyway.
Me not being a fan of music would not turn me off to a photographer that takes lovely photos that I like.


----------



## vtf (Mar 22, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> Quick question.....I'm in the process of making a website..Should I refrain from putting music on my website? Does that drive people insane? Personally, if it's a genre I like, it doesn't bother me..
> 
> Yes? No?


 
Those that generally complain are not looking seriously for the product you offer in the first place. Your clients will think its part of the business. I've visited many wedding sites that had music and just never thought about it as an issue,  just part of the whole personal touch. If someone wants to point to independant studies instead of personal opinions then I would take it serious.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 22, 2011)

vtf said:


> Those that generally complain are not looking seriously for the product you offer in the first place. Your clients will think its part of the business. I've visited many wedding sites that had music and just never thought about it as an issue,  just part of the whole personal touch. If someone wants to point to independant studies instead of personal opinions then I would take it serious.


 

Well a-freakin-men-to-THAT!


----------



## Jace (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful photos, and while sometimes I dislike music, I think she's chosen well. Especially on the link she provided of the city/country photos, the music is perfect for the photos.


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Mar 22, 2011)

TIFFANY! You joined us! Amazing! I love your work! Thanks for letting us know what you do!





Also, what is your editing technique ?


----------



## e.rose (Mar 22, 2011)

vtf said:


> mrshaleyberg said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question.....I'm in the process of making a website..Should I refrain from putting music on my website? Does that drive people insane? Personally, if it's a genre I like, it doesn't bother me..
> ...


 
Agreed.  I think that everyone's knee-jerk reaction to music is a bit silly to be frank.  There are mute buttons on the site (I've never been to a site with music that *didn't* allow me the option to turn it off) and computer speakers with the ability to turn them down or even MUTE them with the touch of a button!!!  GASP!  Gotta love technology.

The only reason I don't use music on my own website isn't because I think it'll drive people away, it's because of copyright infringement.  And being that I was a musician/audio engineer prior to taking up photography, that's something that's close to my heart.  And since I can't afford to pay for licensing fees at the moment, and none of the public domain music appeals to me, I will refrain from using it for the time being.  

I'm really tempted to go to my old "wedding planning" forum and taking a poll to see how many people are driven away by websites by music.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Derrel... get with it dude. She's already joined the convo... LOL



I sometimes do not read the first page's replies if I am in a hurry, especially if the question asked involves an "opinion" type of reply...


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2011)

Many people surf the Internet at work, and unsolicited music gives that away.

Many people are already listening to their own music when they are on the computer.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 22, 2011)

KmH said:


> Many people surf the Internet at work, and unsolicited music gives that away.
> 
> Many people are already listening to their own music when they are on the computer.


.


Your point?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 22, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Many people surf the Internet at work, and unsolicited music gives that away.
> ...


 

Unsolicited muzak on the intrawebs sucks.

I think that's the long and short of it.


----------



## Overread (Mar 22, 2011)

The only certain slight problem I can see with sites that have music for potential clients is tabbed browsing. These days its not uncommon to open up google - to a search and then tab open the first half a dozen or so results that look promising. Now if each of those local wedding photographer websites is putting out its own little music tune that makes a horrible mess to have to flick through to turn them all off. (an effect I found recently, though was more pleasing because it was random birdsongs on the site - had 5 tabs open and it was quite the sudden dawn chorus! ). 

As said though, a nice big "stop music" button works wonders :


----------



## tirediron (Mar 22, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Derrel... get with it dude. She's already joined the convo... LOL


Geeezzz. it's you that needs to get with it... Derrel _is_ the conversation!


----------

